# Christiana Lin a Keyboard Instrument Virtuoso



## Morrow

Chinese austrian pianist and harpsichordist Christiana Lin is a musician integrating Eastern and Western cultures. She's really a wonderful concert pianist!!!

Her website: http://www.christianalin.idv.tw/
Her Facebook page: http://www.facebook.com/pages/Christiana-Lin-lin-qiu-zi/110917475626138


----------

